# Old time woodworking



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone here do old time woodworking - aka, with froes, hand planers, hewing, sawing, hand chisels, et cetera, et cetera?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm guessing that there are quite a few of the folks up in the main Homesteading Questions that use hand tools for their woodworking. I know there was a thread about using draw knives a while back and it got a lot of responses.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

I have done some wheelwright and cooper work. Could you be more specific about what you are looking for?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Well... Wheelwrighting would fall into the category, and basketry, and cooper work (I've always wanted to make a water tight wood barrel!) and making usable lumber by hand or at least mostly by hand, making bent furniture, mortise-and-tenon objects, etc.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I do basketry, Artificer does a lot of work with hand tools and has made mortise/tenon furniture and has even helped building a barn. Also does a mean hand made dove tail. He's INTERESTED in making barrels, but hasn't done it yet. 

Weaving fences with willow, etc. is an old tradition that we've done on the farm. and the teepee types, and other willow work. Is that what you're talking about? 

Are you looking for help with something? or just interested in how many people do these things? or offering classes or....?


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I can do just about any kind of woodworking with hand tools, have just about any kind imaginable, and some that you couldn't probably figure out.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

So, riving? I'm interested in that, for small-scale lumber making. I want to be able to chop a tree down, and be able to make lumber suitable to build to barn, which would exempt the need for it to be perfectly straight, perfectly square, perfectly perfect. We have only small trees here in southern MO, from the massive amount of strip-logging that took place many years ago.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

To be honest, I have only made a few water tight barrels, the rest were used for storing potatoes. I have used almost every tool imaginable, and because of their scarcity have learned to make the tools as well.


----------

